# Marty's Groups in large format...



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

MLS Group....










With wives and all.. with Max upstaging everyone.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan; 

Thanks for the photos. Max is so photogenic that I don't suppose anyone minded his upstaging the group. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------

